# Envoi mail impossible



## YanGen (29 Mai 2010)

Bonjour

J ai configuré l application mail avec mon compte de messagerie orange.

Je recois les e mails sans pb sur l ipad mais l envoi ne fonctionne pas. A chaque fois j ai un message d erreur qui m indique que l adresse du destinataire ne doit pas être correcte (ce qui est faux) et le message reste dans la boite  d envoi !!

Quelqu un a t il une idée pour remedier a cela ?


----------



## albouy70 (17 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai le meme pb que j'utilise une connexion orange (livebox à mon domicile) ou une connexion Neuf-SFR au boulot

IMPOSSIBLE d'nevoyer des mails, par contre reception ok

Pb de serveurs d'envois??

j'ai tout synchronisé avec mobile me pourtant

IDEM avec l'iphone et meme message "adresse du destinataire non reconnue"

Quelqu'un a une idée??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h45 ----------

REPONSE TROUVEE sur autre forum
Il suffit de suivre ce tuto d'orange (valable iphone et ipad)


http://www.mobilite.fr.orange-busin...d=parametrage_manuel_boite_mail2&nid=li_4_4_1

Et Ca marcheje viens d'essayer

Enjoy


----------



## PascalBS38 (21 Juin 2010)

J'ai un mail chez Free. 
Pourrais-je envoyer les mails en 3G que je prenne un abonnement chez Orange ou bien chez SFR?
Ou bien devrais-je absolumentprendre une boiter mail chez Orange ou SFR?


----------



## Deleted member 155345 (21 Juin 2010)

oui sans soucis
sauf que quand tu sera connecté en 3G faudra mettre en serveur smtp smtp.orange.fr si t chez orange ou smtp.sfr.fr si t'es chez SFR.
Et lorsque tu es en wifi le serveur smtp de ton FAI
tu pourra trouver la liste des serveurs ici http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/893-adresses-des-serveurs-pop-et-smtp-des-principaux-fai


----------



## PascalBS38 (22 Juin 2010)

Compris merci bcp


----------

